# Another great toy for EOS-M



## surapon (May 27, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Yes, I have my owesome Baby EOS-M for 3 months, and I fell in love with her 95% of my Hobby/ Photography, with her on my fannypack on my belt in every days.
Only thing that I miss = No View Finder, which very difficult to see LCD in the bright sunshine----That Why I look on Internet and see this $ $ 20 US Dollars/ Made in China = V6 3" LCD Viewfinder.
I just get from Amazon , send by Postoffice from XIAOYA YANG, CHINA THIS MORNING, AFTER 10 DAYS ORDER.
Yes, It works great in the bright sun shine, and easy to move out, Via Magnatic strip structure that attached to the camera at the tripods hole.
I give this Cheap and great Toy = A ++ for EOS-M.
Enjoy
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/Viewfinder-Magnifier-Extender-Magnetic-Canon/dp/B00EK7WDP4/ref=pd_cp_p_2


----------



## mackguyver (May 27, 2014)

Hi Surapon, nice find for the M. It's a great little camera and I've been using mine a lot for family photos and as a 2nd camera when I'm using my big white.

My only question about this set up is -- have you accidentally tried to look through the lens yet? It looks like it would be easy to do


----------



## BL (May 27, 2014)

Dear Surapon,

I use the touch screen all the time to change focus points for stills and video, and select zoom ratio, etc.

How difficult is that now with the hood now in place?


----------



## sama (May 27, 2014)

Last winter,I modified one for my sold T3i and found it to be extremely useful on M. 

I hurt my neck and shoulder badly before I headed for a Transatlantic cruise last month, the tiny M became my only camera for the trip. In bright sunshine, it is just gorgeous. Without this device, shooting is impossible.

It's nice to see this V6 available for M user now.

Excellent recommendation, our dear Surapon.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18730.msg362786#msg362786.


----------



## zim (May 28, 2014)

Am I the only one looking at this thinking st1 & a pancake please


----------



## JPAZ (May 28, 2014)

For those of us who got the M before the SL1 was around, I'm sticking with what Ive got. BTW, the device Surapon is talking about is on Ebay for $12.98

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321196888604?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## surapon (May 28, 2014)

Thanks to answer this post, My friends, Mackguyver, BL, Sama, Zim and Jpaz.
Yes, This Hood with the Magnify Lens can snap off from the magnetic frame in mili-second, After we use our finger touch the LCD screen to set the function, and snap the hood Back.
Yes, before I get this Hood, In the bright sun shine, EOS-M LCD almost useless to see the View, I have to guess and Shoot as the blind man.
Yes, Some company sell $ 12 US Dollars in E-Bay----Thanks.
Surapon

PS, Dear my Friend Mr. Mackguyver
"My only question about this set up is -- have you accidentally tried to look through the lens yet? It looks like it would be easy to do "---Yes, That happen yesterday , in the bright sun shine day,I try to snap shot, When I look in to the Front of the lens( Nervous Old man) and see the black color of the Cir. PL Filter------I just cry out loud = Oh, My God, I am too old to see this beautiful young lady with super mini skirt with beautiful long / perfected legs---Ha, Ha, Ha, Too late, She walk away.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 3, 2014)

I wonder why they don't have a 3.2" version of this one (except the $ 90 Z-finder).
Sticking a 3" magnetic strip on a 3.2" 5DIII LCD will look terrible.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 3, 2014)

i'm disappointed you didn't post a selfie of it in use....

Looks neat i've been wondering how something like this would go on the M
thanks again surapon!


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 3, 2014)

surapon said:


> PS, Dear my Friend Mr. Mackguyver
> "My only question about this set up is -- have you accidentally tried to look through the lens yet? It looks like it would be easy to do "---Yes, That happen yesterday , in the bright sun shine day,I try to snap shot, When I look in to the Front of the lens( Nervous Old man) and see the black color of the Cir. PL Filter------I just cry out loud = Oh, My God, I am too old to see this beautiful young lady with super mini skirt with beautiful long / perfected legs---Ha, Ha, Ha, Too late, She walk away.


Surapon, you make me laugh! I've done this kind of thing, too, which is why I had to ask! I'm sorry you missed such a great photo! Thanks for making my morning!


----------



## surapon (Jun 4, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> I wonder why they don't have a 3.2" version of this one (except the $ 90 Z-finder).
> Sticking a 3" magnetic strip on a 3.2" 5DIII LCD will look terrible.



Dear Mr.sagittariansrock

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-2-LCD-2-8X-Eyecup-Magnifier-Viewfinder-Extender-for-3-2-LCD-Screen-Camera-/371023817110

Enjoy.
Surapon

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-8X-3-2-3-2-LCD-Magnifier-Viewfinder-for-Canon-EOS-5D3-1DX-5D-Mark-II-60D-50D-/380919254147


----------



## JPAZ (Jun 4, 2014)

Just arrived. Package from Shenzhen, China arrived in 7 days. Looks and works exactly as advertised. Thanks, Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Jun 4, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> i'm disappointed you didn't post a selfie of it in use....
> 
> Looks neat i've been wondering how something like this would go on the M
> thanks again surapon!




Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Mr. wickidwombat.
No Selfie photo this time, May be Next time.
Have a great night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 4, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > PS, Dear my Friend Mr. Mackguyver
> ...




Dear Friend Mr. Mackguyver.
Nice to talk to you again, See you next 14 days, Because On this Friday , June 6 TH, I will have Vacation in Utah, National Parks for 8 Days, and the last week of Jun, I will go to Conference/ Exposition of AIA. in Chicago.
Good night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## unadog (Jun 4, 2014)

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE my EOS M! Great little camera.

I was looking on DxO Optics. The 22 mm kit lens on the EOS M - that costs $95 new on eBay - is as sharp as my Canon 24-70 2.8 II on my Canon T4i. Not bad for a $250 camera & lens combo!! 

I have a Hoodman viewfinder that I use on my EOS M - same basic thing.

I have found, though, that by turning the LCD to full brightness, I can see it in full sunshine with no problem. 

I tested it, turning fully around in a 360 degree circle. The only place I had trouble was when my face was fully lit my the sun, when my subject was backlit, for about 20 degrees of the arc. I could solve the problem just by tilting a ball cap down trp shade my face.

The rest of the time, I had no problem seeing the LCD with brightness all of the way up.

One tip: You can program the "Trash Can" button to increase the LCD to full brightness. Works great!

Otherwise I use the "Trash Can" button to change ISO. I put the Custom Function to select the mapping of that button on "My Menu." 

I never need to change ISO in bright sunlight, so it works perfectly to switch that to the LCD brightness ...

Good luck!
Michael


----------



## sanj (Jun 4, 2014)

zim said:


> Am I the only one looking at this thinking st1 & a pancake please



Was thinking exactly.


----------



## bholliman (Jun 7, 2014)

unadog said:


> I ABSOLUTELY LOVE my EOS M! Great little camera.
> 
> I was looking on DxO Optics. The 22 mm kit lens on the EOS M - that costs $95 new on eBay - is as sharp as my Canon 24-70 2.8 II on my Canon T4i. Not bad for a $250 camera & lens combo!!
> 
> ...



Good tip! I'll try give this a try today.


----------

